# filters sucking in fins



## sbgrn (Apr 29, 2013)

My fish is now quite happy in his (only I know you are against it, don't bother to bring it up) 1.5 gallon tank. He loves it, he's eating he's swimming, he is making bubble nests, he explores.....

He does like to lie on the filter intake, especially at night when the lights are off, it like it comforts him. Through advice, I have moved a plant in the way,although so much better he still manages and his fins are getting the color sucked out and ragged. I don't think I should turn it off, it's a lifesaver!! but at this point I only have it off a few hours a night.

Anyone have this happen? And please no more stories about tank size. I'm cool with what there is and have given him distractions. Way up for simiar experiences and what you did. No matter what tank you have them in.

Can you help me get him away from the filter intake without turning it off?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

sbgrn said:


> My fish is now quite happy in his (only I know you are against it, don't bother to bring it up) 1.5 gallon tank. He loves it, he's eating he's swimming, he is making bubble nests, he explores.....
> 
> He does like to lie on the filter intake, especially at night when the lights are off, it like it comforts him. Through advice, I have moved a plant in the way,although so much better he still manages and his fins are getting the color sucked out and ragged. I don't think I should turn it off, it's a lifesaver!! but at this point I only have it off a few hours a night.
> 
> ...


 
Sponge filter.


----------



## lissienen (Mar 27, 2012)

One of my co-workers had this problem and what he did was cover that part of the filter up with some black pantyhose. I know it sounds weird, but that weird kept the fins from getting sucked into the actual filter. Fish can still get sucked _against _it, but not actually _in_.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If someone is bothering you about the size of your tank, talk to a moderator. I haven't seen anyone mention it on the 2 threads I've seen of yours though. 

As long as its a gal or larger, clean, and the right temp, tank size is not something anyone needs to be hassling you about.

That being said, I think a filter is kind of moot on a 1.5, as its hard to stabilize a cycle on something that small. If you want to keep it for water movement, i suggest pantyhose over the intake. I've list fish to drowning from their fins getting caught in the filter.

Another option is an airline powered filter. I've had no issues with those.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

lissienen said:


> One of my co-workers had this problem and what he did was cover that part of the filter up with some black pantyhose. I know it sounds weird, but that weird kept the fins from getting sucked into the actual filter. Fish can still get sucked _against _it, but not actually _in_.


My fiance built a sponge/mesh prefilter to keep his pygmy cories out of the filter and my bettas intentionally stick themselves to it! Lol


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Buy these and it should solve your issue and you might grow some extra beneficial bacteria as an extra benefit (plus it's a nice cushion for your betta to rest on!):

http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Filter-Sp...&qid=1371047593&sr=8-9&keywords=sponge+filter

I believe you get a pack of three. You may have to bore the hole a little bigger depending on your filter. I've done it before and it works fine.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Skyewillow said:


> If someone is bothering you about the size of your tank, talk to a moderator. I haven't seen anyone mention it on the 2 threads I've seen of yours though.
> 
> As long as its a gal or larger, clean, and the right temp, tank size is not something anyone needs to be hassling you about.
> 
> ...


 
Just as hard to keep stable water temp's and parameter's as it is to establish cycle in tank's smaller than five gallon's.
Smaller volumes of water will alway's be more difficult to keep stable than larger volume of water.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1077 said:


> Just as hard to keep stable water temp's and parameter's as it is to establish cycle in tank's smaller than five gallon's.
> Smaller volumes of water will alway's be more difficult to keep stable than larger volume of water.


Hence is why you clean it more often lol


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Skyewillow said:


> Hence is why you clean it more often lol


Yes,
Few are those who manage to keep up with maint on these small affair's where water can go south in a hurry.(many fishes killed)
Maint ,stability,temperature's,all are easier on fishes and hobbyist's in larger volumes of water that aren't influenced as easily as smaller bowl's, vases,gallon critter keeper's etc.


----------



## sbgrn (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, wondering how to get a piece of pantyhose on it, it's only about the size of a finger around and maybe four inches long. It has helped keep the tank clean, instead of having the shock to him of changing all the water in the smaller tank I used to have, I only replace about a third to a half of it with this size tank and the filter, maybe once a week. I like that it stays clean. As far as temp etc., it all stays stable. 

Thanks for the input, I'll look into the sponge filter too!


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a fish die from getting sucked into the filter by his long crowntail fins in my 2.5 gallon. SIP Mongkut.  My recommendation is either to cover with pantyhose, as suggested, or play it even safer and prevent betta drowning by removing the filter and just doing more frequent water changes. My Parli is in a 2.5 gallon tank with no filter, and does fine with a moss ball and frequent water changes. He's happy!


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't have a filter in my small tank either, not worth risking it!


----------



## sbgrn (Apr 29, 2013)

I heard that having bamboo in the tank helps keep it clean. Anyone heard of that? I'm tempted to take it out, he's too big to get sucked in plus I put a silk plant to cover the filter, but I can tell from his looks that he's still doing it occasionally. I kind of don't like taking something away that he likes. I'm such a pushover lol.


Related question, will the ragged fins grow back when I take the filter out?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the bamboo doesn't help. Aquatic plants would though.

his fins should grow back.


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a 6.6g tank and a 5g. They both have filters that were a bit too strong. Instead of putting the sponge on the outside, I took a new filter cartridge and cut off the white filter material, rinsed it, and cut it approx. into little 4x3 inch pieces. I roll that up and fit it into the filter intake cage (of a Tetra 5-10 power filter). It slows the flow, helps keep fins out, and becomes a good bacteria helper.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I had a 3.3gal long tank which I used a sponge filter in it. I would really think a sponge filter would be best in this small of a tank, so you have that large source of bacteria in the tank.

Not sure though, cause I would never keep a fish in that small of a tank. Perhaps shrimp though. The only reason I went with the 3.3 gal was because it still was 18" long. Still very hard to keep stable. But I think the sponge helped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbgrn (Apr 29, 2013)

The sponge around the filter intake helped greatly! Thanks for telling me about it, they had one from the maker of the tank so it fits perfectly. He still lies on it sometimes but no problems. His fins are starting to look better again. Pics in my album.


----------

